# Looking for a good wood filler for cherry.



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good wood filler for cherry that will accept aniline dye?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The best filler is using wood instead of of filler if you can. otherwise you might like Timbermate


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm with jim ,

were like mutt and jeff (LOL) !


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cherry is particularly challenging with respect to wood filler because the wood will darken in time and the filler will not. You may think you have a good color match when you initially fill it and a few years later the filler will stand out and be quite noticeable.

I avoid using filler ASAP and I virtually never use it on cherry.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I worked at Pennsylvania House Furniture for 26 years and we used a bunch of fillers or at least tested them. The best that we found was an acetone based FAMOWOOD in the Birch Color or WOOD-TEX Birch filler. The cherry color was too strong and could be seen. On both of these mixing too much acetone or the thinner will allow the color to drift on your repairs. I know it sounds too easy. I tested the Timbermate and was not overly impressed. I agree with Jim, wood on wood is the best when possible. I fix splits with "feather edges" made of the same wood as the split. I have been wanting to make a few blogs on repair, but don't quite understand the photobucket thing yet…... All my training stuff is in Microsoft Word and will not transfer to LJ's site…...


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

What about trying the way we do here in the Philippines … 
We use glue added with very fine dust of sample wood… in your case Cherry. We grind a sample wood and collect the dust (should be very fine) and mixed it with glue… Instant if you use quick drying glue, but if you have bigger portion use slow drying glue. We use this also for gaps…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Fine Cherry dust.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Dust and glue.
Chuck


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Pumice and oil.


----------

